# Burton Ion or K2 Maysis



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

external liner boa is so much better than internal laces


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Beno, check out trademe at the moment, there is a guy from Hamilton selling nitro boots, my friend swears by the lacing system in them and I will probably get some off of him before the start of the
season. I'm fairly sure they'd be a bit better priced than what your currently looking at buying too. 

Hope that helps.

EDIT: And yeah, your right, NZ prices suck...


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

The inner lace always annoys me so good point. 
I would not buy a boot off trademe without trying it first. Season starts this weekend so I'm buying tomorrow!


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

I can't remember if Nitro has an inner lace or just a Velcro strap. Good luck with your purchase and hope you have a good season.


----------

